# a girl flashed me her ta tas



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 5, 2008)

ok now that i have your attention  

:ignore: ..so i have a system thats 4ft wide x 9 ft long,to get through vegging,could i just use two 400 watt hps,then when its time to flower i will have saved up enough loot for a 1,000 watt hps to throw in the mix..would this be ok seeming as how my system holds 40 pots so im not seeking 40 massive bushes anyways,i'd be happy with a couple main colas from each plant. 
could i get away with doin this?

  Thanks for some input-peace
:confused2: 
p.s.
so she flashed me her ta tas as i was walking past her,and b-4 you know it,the once to be thaught girl,was actally a man that had a sex change.her voice went from very feminin to very deep. come to find out,the club i had chosed to go to,was apparently a gay/lezbein club
i left that club so quick..i felt so dumb:giggle: :lama:


----------



## lyfr (Jul 5, 2008)

Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> ok now that i have your attention
> 
> :ignore: ..so i have a system thats 4ft wide x 9 ft long,to get through vegging,could i just use two 400 watt hps,then when its time to flower i will have saved up enough loot for a 1,000 watt hps to throw in the mix..would this be ok seeming as how my system holds 40 pots so im not seeking 40 massive bushes anyways,i'd be happy with a couple main colas from each plant.
> could i get away with doin this?
> ...


 thats a pretty big area for a 400,  but i think its small enough to just cause the outside plants to grow a little slower and stretch a little more.,. without major problems.  interesting Q,  i'll be waitin to see what the rest of the crew says!


----------



## lyfr (Jul 5, 2008)

oh, on the ta ta thing.  my son was all excited the other day when he got a circle to shake on his new animation program...my response;  if you can make two of them do that and put a big dot in the middle em', ya might have somethin.  my wife hit me but my son was LHAO.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 5, 2008)

i would say two 400s would be fine. and to throw in a 1k- you better be prepared for some serious ventilation! anyway- i think two 400s for 40 mid sized plants will yeild you some nice nuggs 

goodluck!!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 5, 2008)

Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> ok now that i have your attention
> 
> :ignore: ..so i have a system thats 4ft wide x 9 ft long,to get through vegging,could i just use two 400 watt hps,then when its time to flower i will have saved up enough loot for a 1,000 watt hps to throw in the mix..would this be ok seeming as how my system holds 40 pots so im not seeking 40 massive bushes anyways,i'd be happy with a couple main colas from each plant.
> could i get away with doin this?



I think that that sounds like a good idea.  You could even start flowering with your 400s.  You will have 800W of light after all.  The benefit of the 1000W over the 2 400s is the penetrating power.  When they are plants are shorter, the lack of penetration by the 400s will not be a big deal.  It is only after they have started their stretch you need to worry about the 400 not penetrating enough.


----------



## FlndrzFlash (Jul 5, 2008)

So how were the ta-tas?


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 6, 2008)

awesome,i was hopin i'd be ok just runnin with em for my veg period.i was originally gonna go w/ the two 600 watt hps's but my financial situation isnt the greatest right now so if i can just go ahead and run with a couple 400 watter (with hortilux bulbs) super crop em if they start stretchin.then i'll be good.then when its time to flower i'll have my (either 600 or 1,000 watt hps) to throw in the mix.all will be cool tubed.im growing in my main bedroom rather in a box or a closet so i shouldnt have all that many problems w/ heat.im home all day to monitor it so if it gets too hot,i'll beable to hit the a.c on. but anyways,thanks for the help,you guys are great.hope to have this going real soon.im thinkin i might have to order my seeds through the doc rather than the boutique though.all this talk about homeland security intercepting beans is makin me a little paranoid.i already have my aurora and my jock beans,just need the other three strains.anyways-peace and love,thanks again


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 6, 2008)

FlndrzFlash said:
			
		

> So how were the ta-tas?


 
:giggle: they looked fine til i found out they were fake.the things these plastic surgens can do are just plain amazing.i mean,to take an ugly as all heck dude,and make him into a diva looking female...but either way..a dude with double d's,i.m.o. str8 up gross. he was basically what we call a hermie. BAD NEWS:rofl: :ciao:


----------



## massproducer (Jul 6, 2008)

You are growing in an area that has a footprint of 36 square feet.  Using 2- 400's will give you 800 watts total but only around 22 per square foot which IMHO, is too low to grow decent plants under, especially if we are talking about flowering.  IMO, to light a space that large you are going to need like 2-1000 watt hps's, which at 2000 watts / 36 square feet = 55 watts per square foot.

The alternative is too divide your 4 x 9 into seperate vegging and flowering room, making your lighting requirement more practicle


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 6, 2008)

oh no dude,im just sayin,use the 2 400 watters to veg under,then when its time to flower,ill throw a 1,000watt bulb on 1/2 of the system,and use the two 400 watters on the other half.1/2 will have 1,00 watts hps penetrating the plants.


----------



## massproducer (Jul 6, 2008)

oh ok my bad, i see what you are saying, the 2- 400's to veg, then the 400's and an extra 1000 for flowering


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 6, 2008)

this should be enough lumens to get some fat buds,shouldnt it? im also gonna be usin the bc recipe for success nutes/additives (the same as timmy was usin on his strawberry cough plant before he had his problem with "the fungus" ex)


----------



## massproducer (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah that sound great, you should get some very nice buds under that set up, just make sure that you keep your ventalation in order,  with controlled temps you will be laughin


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 6, 2008)

ok,so i've ran into a bumb in the road,would i be better off buyin two 600 watt hps growlights from hydrowholesales ebay store for 320 (with normal off brand bulbs) or order two 400 watt hps growlights from inside sun (w/ hortilux bulbs) for 320 bucks? both are $60 for shipping.
if i ran with the two 600 watt grow lights,i could just buy a couple hortilux bulbs when its time to flower. if i buy the two 400 watt grow lights,i'll have to buy another 600 or 1,000 watt growlight w/ hortilux bulb when its time to flower...which of these 2 lights would be more practical to buy?i apreciate any help i can get.time has come for me to order my lights.-thanks my friends


----------



## The New Girl (Jul 6, 2008)

Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> ok,so i've ran into a bumb in the road,would i be better off buyin two 600 watt hps growlights from hydrowholesales ebay store for 320 (with normal off brand bulbs) or order two 400 watt hps growlights from inside sun (w/ hortilux bulbs) for 320 bucks? both are $60 for shipping.
> if i ran with the two 600 watt grow lights,i could just buy a couple hortilux bulbs when its time to flower. if i buy the two 400 watt grow lights,i'll have to buy another 600 or 1,000 watt growlight w/ hortilux bulb when its time to flower...which of these 2 lights would be more practical to buy?i apreciate any help i can get.time has come for me to order my lights.-thanks my friends



Hi AID
I think that is much smarter and was what I was going to suggest. I use 1 600 in a 4 by 4 area and it does great. You will have less heat issues with 2 600s as well. Just my thoughts


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 6, 2008)

yea,im thinkin two 600 watt hps lights with the normal bulbs that come with em for veg,then when its time to flip i'll have two new hortilux bulbs to throw in em.i'm definitly not gonna flower under anything but a hortilux or a growmaster. i found this site thats doin 600 watt hortilux bulbs for $50 a pop..thaught that was a pretty good deal.but anyways,thanks for the suggestions/help.


----------



## puffnstuff (Jul 7, 2008)

and those hortilux 600's for $50 would be where? I'm useing grow bright 600's for $59. Claim 95,000 lumens, dont remember the temp.
puff


----------

